# Mosquito ice?



## OhioProFisherman (Jan 7, 2016)

Anyonw know if mosquito ice is okay or thoughts on how fast this weather destroys the icd? Anyone fish there today? I was out this past weekend and it was 10-12in.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm at cemetery right now. I see 2 huts out there. I walked on the ice at the boat launch at imagination station. Those 2 spots look good to me. Getting out tomorrow is the plan for me and my brother. Wonder how these two huts are doing at cemetary.....wonder......


----------



## blueguy140 (Jan 5, 2016)

Its all gone lake is widw open


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Bring extra clothes


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

drsteelhead said:


> I'm at cemetery right now. I see 2 huts out there. I walked on the ice at the boat launch at imagination station. Those 2 spots look good to me. Getting out tomorrow is the plan for me and my brother. Wonder how these two huts are doing at cemetary.....wonder......


How did you do today ? Do you think I can get tomorrow in


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

wetwork said:


> How did you do today ? Do you think I can get tomorrow in


Fished out of imagination station area. Ice was 7 to 8 inches laying under an inch of snow. Landed around 20 fish. Mixed bag of perch (small), sunfish, and blue gills. We were on a bar that went from 12ft to 20. As for tomorrow id say the ice may start getting a little thin for my comfort level. I normally don't go out in less than 6 inches. Warm temps might get it that way but then again it might take a few days. Use sober judgement.


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

drsteelhead said:


> Fished out of imagination station area. Ice was 7 to 8 inches laying under an inch of snow. Landed around 20 fish. Mixed bag of perch (small), sunfish, and blue gills. We were on a bar that went from 12ft to 20. As for tomorrow id say the ice may start getting a little thin for my comfort level. I normally don't go out in less than 6 inches. Warm temps might get it that way but then again it might take a few days. Use sober judgement.


You will be fine just watch the edges I don't know how many times I've used the plank to get across five feet of the edge and standing on 6 to 8 in


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

I was out yesterday up north and the ice was perfect, solid 8 inches. Fishing was slow where i was. No eyes just small panfish. The up coming warm up and then cool down will mess it up a bit. It looks like early feb is gona be way cold. Thinking now we will def have ice most of the winter.


----------



## Mallardsmasher (Feb 24, 2014)

Anybody out now? @ bouy line. Marking here and there no takers


----------



## todddye (Apr 13, 2004)

Considering heading out to buoy line in the morning, but concerned about the shoreline ice. Could you let me know what the edges are like?


----------



## BudIce (Jan 10, 2015)

Bouy line ice perfect yesterday, fished there today 7a-1p. No trouble, ice was getting a little soft by shore walking in but can't imagine it being bad tomorrow. 3 guys 1 fish very slow few marks. Parking lot was packed w trucks parked on drive in when we left. Not fishing tomorrow thinking it'll be a zoo, maybe sun or mon


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Pretty shallow near buoys<10 ft. Don't be too reluctant to try even "shallower"-have 'heard' can be very Productive(at times) but be "stealthy"!


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

Anybody out today can I get away with tommorow?


----------



## RichT (Jan 31, 2018)

c. j. stone said:


> Pretty shallow near buoys<10 ft. Don't be too reluctant to try even "shallower"-have 'heard' can be very Productive(at times) but be "stealthy"!


thanks!


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I was at the Causeway bait shop today and there was lots of Shanties on the North side. Ice looked good at shore. Hit it several times with my spud bar and it seemed good. Drove down to dam parking and saw 5 guys fishing that area as well. I did not fish today. Was just looking around.


----------



## bigcrank (Apr 14, 2008)

Do not walk off the causeway, unsafe a couple feet out! Rocks facing South are warming up.


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

quicktafix1 said:


> I was at the Causeway bait shop today and there was lots of Shanties on the North side. Ice looked good at shore. Hit it several times with my spud bar and it seemed good. Drove down to dam parking and saw 5 guys fishing that area as well. I did not fish today. Was just looking around.


Thanks for the information. Hot Spots I have done good on these near evening 50 plastic spools at marina mouth and 75 fiberglass tubes by causeway


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

wetwork said:


> Thanks for the information. Hot Spots I have done good on these near evening 50 plastic spools at marina mouth and 75 fiberglass tubes by causeway


Shhhhhh!


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

wetwork said:


> Thanks for the information. Hot Spots I have done good on these near evening 50 plastic spools at marina mouth and 75 fiberglass tubes by causeway


Which marina?

Nevermind looks like park office marina. You hit that during ice season?


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

drsteelhead said:


> Which marina?
> 
> Nevermind looks like park office marina. You hit that during ice season?


Yes this week


----------



## saltsburgIce (Jan 12, 2015)

Any word on the ice conditions and the bite at the buoy line? Any info appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

saltsburgIce said:


> Any word on the ice conditions and the bite at the buoy line? Any info appreciated. Thanks.


Try the hard water section. Huge thread there.


----------

